# Norfolk fishing by Harbor Park?



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

Someone told me today that you can fish off the shore and some old structure near Harbor park. He wasn't very clear on directions, just told me to take the waterside exit.? Any tips or things to be cautious about?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

You can fish the concrete foundation that's right on the water at the end of E Water St: https://goo.gl/maps/ScUqTBVL4nP2

Can park in the gravel lot next to it, not the paved lots.


----------



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

ORF Pete said:


> You can fish the concrete foundation that's right on the water at the end of E Water St: https://goo.gl/maps/ScUqTBVL4nP2
> 
> Can park in the gravel lot next to it, not the paved lots.


You are the man! thank you. Does it get busy out there?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't think so, but I never really fish it anymore. You might find a few people out there in the daytime on weekends (or maybe none). It can be somewhat sketchy area at night due to it being a backway for pedestrians to get to downtown. Nothing too bad, just seen some groups of teenagers up to no good around there sometimes. May run into loud drunks coming back from downtown bars, etc. It can also be dead quiet many nights over there. Norfolk PD does patrol along that Main Street/Park Ave road pretty frequently, even more in past years to prevent theft from the park-and-ride lots for the light rail over there.

Also there's some brackish water drainage canals back there right up against some of the parking lots if you need a public spot to trap minnows.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Any good as a crabbing spot? Looks like it would be...


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd advise against it personally, given the bottom pollution over there and the fact that there are some major "hotspots" marked on the river bottom that have yet to be cleaned up within 500yards of that fishing spot. Personally I wouldn't eat crabs from any parts of the Eastern and Southern Branch due to the history of pollution we're finding on the river bottom, not to mention the weird taste the few times I did eat some (crabs shouldn't taste muddier than catfish and leave a metallic aftertaste in your mouth, should they?). Just my 2 cents considering crabs spend their whole life on the bottom. However, the studies done on red drum carcasses for heavy metals and PCBs in the Eastern and Southern Branch indicates they're relatively safe to eat at a "controlled consumption rate", meaning no more than 1 fish every 1-3 months I think.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

ahhhh... that's the place I learned to fish lol!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks. Was just thinking of taking Daughter there to catch 'em, don't have to eat 'em...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I work close by and there's plenty of crabs in that section of the river.

Lots of commercial crabbers that put pots down close by too.

The Southern and Eastern braches of the Elizabeth have been cleaned up considerably in the 39 years I've worked there.

As someone has already said a limited amount will not kill you, just diversify your diet. I'm fairly healthy and have ate fish, oysters and crabs from the river for quite a while.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Alrighty then, new crabbing spot


----------

